# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Ronnie Coleman - 1996 German Grand Prix Finals Routine

## 1981

Damn, Ronnie looked amazing here.

----------


## Sark

Amazing is an understatement! Would have to break out the thesaurus to find a better fitting adjective lol. It's funny because when I first became a fan of bodybuilding, I didn't like him very much. But it's hard not to admire the man, now he's one of my favorites.

----------

